# Honda 5.5hp GX series has no spark



## NoPaint (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a Honda 5.5hp GX series engine (red fan shroud with white tank).  The engine has no spark.  I cleaned off the flywheel and still no spark.  I am willing to throw some parts at it to fix it.  Should I just replace the coil or condenser/both?


----------



## bogydave (Jan 4, 2010)

Check the ground on the coil, I have found a loose coil bolt/screw to  cause no spark.
Check coil with a ohm meter, should have a few ohms, almost a short thru the coil.
Rare to have a coil go bad but possible. Cracked & got wet, look burned?
Check the plug wire, 
Good spark plug? cracks, gap to big etc.
Does it have an On/Off switch? make sure it's working & not shorted to ground when in the "ON"/ "run" position. 
If your sure it's bad, remove the plug, switch to the "run" position,  put a screw driver in the plug wire cap, hold to the metal part of the screw driver in your hand,  with your knee touching the engine, & give it a hard pull.
Still able to speak something other than cuss words, something is definitely wrong. 
Typically not very expensive to get repaired, small engine repair shop near you, probably have parts


----------



## taxidermist (Jan 6, 2010)

Bondo said:
			
		

> Ayuh,...  Disconnect the low oil shut-down switch,...  They're known to go Bad...
> It'll look like a Nut on the crankcase, with 2 wires coming out of it, just unplug either of the wires,+ Try it...




And check your oil to see if it is low too or you will be asking us about low compresson next....LOL


----------



## NoPaint (Jan 6, 2010)

Haha yeah i grounded out the hose pressure switch on the pressure washer pump.  I think the switch is fine simply because its so basic.  I didn't know the oil switches go bad.  I will ground that and see how it goes.


----------

